
Windows HAL Functions (Hal.dll) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.geoffchappell.com/studies/windows/km/hal/api/index.htm?tx=155;13
======
peter_d_sherman
Even though Windows is not open source, from a pure OS design perspective, I
like the idea that OS functions which touch hardware directly -- are placed
into their own library...

For future OS designers out there, the list of function names gives a clue as
to what functionality the base layer of a future OS might include...

